# Edmund Calamy: God’s power over earthly kingdoms



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 21, 2019)

Edmund Calamy: God’s power over earthly kingdoms

Not sure if this post is in the right category, but it seemed best to put something from a Westminster divine in here given that there are no other obvious options.


----------



## deleteduser99 (Sep 22, 2019)

Psalm 9:17–20 (KJV 1900): The wicked shall be turned into hell,
And all the nations that forget God.
18 For the needy shall not alway be forgotten:
The expectation of the poor shall not perish for ever.
19 Arise, O Lord; let not man prevail:
Let the heathen be judged in thy sight.
20 Put them in fear, O Lord:
That the nations may know themselves to be but men. Selah.


----------

